# Whats your favorite tutorial site?!?



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good morning everyone!
Figured id ask what everyones favorite woodturning or flat work tutorial 
Websites are?

I only know of one off the top of my head:
Wood turning online

It has a lot of good ideas and links to projects to keep you busy.

Anyone else have similar type sites they would like to share?
Maybe after a few replys ill make a hard list so people can come and referance.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 31, 2012)

For woodturning, I like Bob Hamilton's & Captain Eddie's youtube channels.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't forget Lumberjocks ... lots of good tutorials on many subjects there.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> For woodturning, I like Bob Hamilton's & Captain Eddie's youtube channels.



I don't visit any tutorial sites but I LOVE Cap'n Eddie's vids! 

When I need a specific tutorial I use YT search with "+ capneddie"



For those who don't know him here's a good intro.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob Hamiliton and the Capn are both good on youtube.
Another is John Lucas (search for john60lucas). Very good, clear, and gets right to the point. May say the same thing in one minute that others take five minutes for.
Here is a link for videos on turning by category. They have been “vetted” so you get good and safe practices/instruction.
http://woodturningvideos.weebly.com/
I believe all three of the above have some of their youtube videos listed on the site.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Aug 1, 2012)

I enjoy the "Woodworking for Mere Mortals" Youtube channel for woodworking and "haydenHD" for woodturning.


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 1, 2012)

http://mustardmonster.weebly.com/

Lots of woodturning videos with comments. the list of links provided helps you find what you are most interested in. Not just for Powermatic Users.


----------

